# Second Annual MARPPIO Winter Camp Review



## Andrew Evans (Feb 25, 2005)

I recently returned from the MARPPIO Winter Camp with Dr. Remy Presas Jr. It was a blast! 

Dr Presas was at the top of his game. This was definitely not a beginners seminar. There were many Modern Arnis blackbelts at this camp (some even received Lakan directly from the late GM Remy himself) and Dr. Presas kept all of us in check. In the evening  Micky Doto, who just got back from Iraq working with the 10th Special Forces Group, and I thought we could wear out the good doctor. But no, he kept rocking and rolling past midnight.

Lots of material was covered but the main subjects were joint locking and trapping. I felt as if I hit the jackpot when Atlantic City became Joint Locking City. Dr. Presas instructed numerous versions of joint locks and trapping including two stick, one stick, stick and knife, empty hand, etc. Some combinations I never thought were possible.

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention Atlantic City. Um, never mind, children might be reading


----------



## Mark Lynn (Feb 27, 2005)

Andrew

Are you going to have Dr. Presas out at your place again this year?  If so let me know.

How long was the camp?

Mark


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, we'll be having Dr. Presas in Topeka again. I decided to give a little time space between his Davenport, Iowa seminar and our event as many of our students also attend Davenport. When it occurs, you are invited. Thanks for having an open mind. I personally hope to see more of the Modern Arnis folks as time permits. 

The MARPPIO Winter Camp lasted 3 days.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Mar 1, 2005)

Andrew

Thanks for the invite, I'll try and make it.  I enjoyed the last seminar.  However at the begining of this summer I hope to make it to Dan Anderson's camp/seminar with Dan, Roland, Dieter and Bram.

So if there not to close together then maybe I can swing both, who knows.  You should try and make that one that one.  I saw Dan, Dieter and Bram at the Symposium a couple of years ago; enjoyed the instruction but I felt it was a bit to short.  Hopefully this time I'll get longer/more sessions with them.  And of course I'm looking fwd to meeting Roland as well. 

And as far as keeping an open mind, that's me.  I'm all over the place in ragards to Modern Arnis instruction.

Mark


----------

